

Best Pictures Of The Decade: The Noughties - adriaanb
http://totallycoolpix.com

======
cowpewter
Having all those powerful photos watermarked with 'totallycoolpix' in the
corner is really throwing me. It's a complete sentiment mismatch.

The photos are important. Many of the events depicted, however, are not
'totally cool' in any sense that I read the phrase. I know it's just website
branding but it's bothering me.

------
Swizec
Direct link: [http://totallycoolpix.com/2010/12/best-pictures-of-the-
decad...](http://totallycoolpix.com/2010/12/best-pictures-of-the-decade-the-
noughties/)

Some significant events those.

